# Alain from Ireland! On the market for wind controller and sample modelling banks :)



## alainhalimi (Jul 22, 2019)

I am glad to have found that community. I hope to discover what all of you are about. Please let me know if you have sample based library to suggest for the aerophone


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jul 27, 2019)

Welcome to the community my friend!


----------



## alainhalimi (Jul 28, 2019)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> Welcome to the community my friend!


and to you


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 28, 2019)

Samplemodeling.com if you're after emulations.

Here's an interesting synth designed for wind control: https://www.imoxplus.com/site/

Wallander Wivi https://www.wallanderinstruments.com/wallander.php has some good instruments

You'll find some wind/breath controller sounds for Native Instruments Reaktor here. To be honest I haven't actually used any of them in real life, but there are some: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/

***

It's not hard to set up any synth (as opposed to sample library) for wind control. You just need to assign breath (MIDI CC2) to volume and brightness.

Well, it can be more complicated than that, but that's the starting point. One thing to figure out - I don't know the answer - is how the Aerophone deals with velocity. Does it send higher velocity with higher breath values? The initial attack is where it gets complicated.


----------



## alainhalimi (Aug 3, 2019)

thank you! for some reason I didnt have an alert by email about your message. I actually bought an ewi 4000s. I will be on macbook pro. I wait to have a good grasp of the ewi before purchasing a synth. I had a listen.
It is very interesting. The most impressive accoustique reproduction that I have heard so far is Dynasample Xpresso. It is hardware though. Have you heard of them? 
here is a link to their channel


----------

